# Ammonia smell from Phoenix canariensis



## trevmcrev (May 22, 2006)

A question i should know the answer to but dont remember and my text books are all at the office and we just moved depots and havent unpacked everything yet.

We removed an already dead Canary Island Date Palm (Phoenix canariensis) from an indoor bar and gaming complex. As we got cutting into it an overpowering stench of ammonia came from it. Is this a sign of Fusarium Wilt? Or another known diesease?

There are 3 more on the site and they dont look too great either.

Any help appreciated.

Trev


----------

